# Lancer 36 quality



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

My wife and I are considering a Lancer 36 and in doing my research, I have found varying opinions on this vessel. However, nobody seems to have any definitive info on the production history (whether there were any boats manufactured to a lesser standard and if so, which years, hulls, etc. and how to identify them), quality, manufacturing etc.

Most Lancer 36 owners I have read on love their boats and I have seen reports of surveyors who have been impressed at the quality of these yachts.

Does anyone have any specific details on these issues? Has anyone seen or heard from folks who have not been satisfied with the 36 (or the Lancer line in general)? The only negative opinions I have read have been from people who have "heard" this and that without any first hand experience.

I appreciate any info...I have read through numerous postings on 36 owners who love their boats, so am not looking for positive feelings, but objective facts.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t have a 36 (wished I did) Mine in an older (1978) Lancer29. She came equiped with saildrive.. I can''t even kick about that I took it out last year 1978-2004 not bad for a motor.. Ok on to the reason I like my Lancer. When I took the saildrive out it left behind a good sized hole. The thickness of the hull right there behind the keel was just shy of an inch.. Lancers are strong boats.


----------



## Lancer36 (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a Lancer 36 and love it as well. I sailed it last Columbus Day in a gale, and despite my trepidation in 15 ft waves, the boat handled wonderfully. As far as I know, the Lancer company was only around for a few years, but that the 36 was a Bill Lee design. The boats were made in Irvine CA and you will still see many for sale out there as well as large racing clubs of those boats. I live in Massachusetts. Plymouth, MA was the east coast distributor of Lancer boats. Due to changes in my life (renovating a house, baby on the way) I am selling my Lancer. You can find it on Yacht World and the Brewer Marine website if you''re interested. I can answer more questions for you if you want to contact me by email [email protected]


----------

